# Paradigm Studio surround set up question



## Smowdogyyz (May 15, 2014)

Just recently put together a 5.1 system using the following- paradigm studio 60 V2's up front, Studio CC v2 center, studio 40 V2's in rear, and an SVS PB1000 for the bottom end. Receiver is a denon 4311CI and I'm driving the front three with an emotiva XPA-3.
Question- would a paradigm cc570 v3 improve the sound by much? Would it timbre match with the 60's? How about a 470 v3? I have an opportunity to purchase one or the other, but wonder if it's worthwhile or not. Thanks!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Your best bet is to give them a test in your system if possible.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree, any chance you can get them in your home for a demo? Perhaps Kal will see this thread and join in, I believe he did a pretty in-depth review of these speakers for Stereophile magazine a few years back.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Smowdogyyz said:


> Just recently put together a 5.1 system using the following- paradigm studio 60 V2's up front, Studio CC v2 center, studio 40 V2's in rear, and an SVS PB1000 for the bottom end. Receiver is a denon 4311CI and I'm driving the front three with an emotiva XPA-3.
> Question- would a paradigm cc570 v3 improve the sound by much? Would it timbre match with the 60's? How about a 470 v3? I have an opportunity to purchase one or the other, but wonder if it's worthwhile or not. Thanks!


I had a similar system a while back and dumping the Studio CC was the biggest improvement. I cannot advise you about the CC570v3 because I stopped using *any *so-called center speaker in favor of a third floorstander. However, I suspect that the cc570 v3 will be a big step up. Of course, another Studio 60 would be ideal. :yes:


----------



## Smowdogyyz (May 15, 2014)

Thanks guys! Unfortunately I can't test them before purchasing. Good to hear what Kal said with a similar system though, so at least I have some idea. Many thanks!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Smowdogyyz said:


> Just recently put together a 5.1 system using the following- paradigm studio 60 V2's up front, Studio CC v2 center, studio 40 V2's in rear, and an SVS PB1000 for the bottom end. Receiver is a denon 4311CI and I'm driving the front three with an emotiva XPA-3.
> Question- would a paradigm cc570 v3 improve the sound by much? Would it timbre match with the 60's? How about a 470 v3? I have an opportunity to purchase one or the other, but wonder if it's worthwhile or not. Thanks!


 The cc v2 is a better sonic match. They are from the same generation. Also if you can do it - you may want to orientate the CC V2 vertically rather than horizontally. The CC 570 is a better unit but it doesn't match your mains sonics.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Smowdogyyz said:


> Just recently put together a 5.1 system using the following- paradigm studio 60 V2's up front, Studio CC v2 center ...
> 
> Question- would a paradigm cc570 v3 improve the sound by much?


IMO, no. I've had the CC/v2 and the CC-570 in my set-up and I preferred the CC/v2. If you're going to swap, IMO go for the CC-690. It is a truly awesome CC speaker.


----------



## mde8965 (Jul 24, 2010)

I would have to agree with the previous response I have V1 Studio 100's for FL and FR and V1 Studio 20's for surrounds. Had a CC V2 for my center until I decided it wasn't big enough and replaced it with a CC570 V3. Very different sonically and threw off my system. I am currently trying to figure out what from V1 or V2 to replace it with.


----------



## Smowdogyyz (May 15, 2014)

So what would a bigger/more powerful replacement be for the CC/V2 that would match with my studio v2's?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Smowdogyyz said:


> So what would a bigger/more powerful replacement be for the CC/V2 that would match with my studio v2's?


Dunno but I would certainly 

No, no, no. I meant to say to *make sure it was one of Paradigm's 3way center speakers.*


----------



## dearslayer (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi..... Not sure if I'm doing this correctly and don't want to hi jack a thread but I have some Paradigm speaker questions and I don't know where to post. Could someone point me in the right direction please. Sorry but I'm brand new to this forum.


----------



## Smowdogyyz (May 15, 2014)

dearslayer said:


> Hi..... Not sure if I'm doing this correctly and don't want to hi jack a thread but I have some Paradigm speaker questions and I don't know where to post. Could someone point me in the right direction please. Sorry but I'm brand new to this forum.


Hi there. Just post a new topic here in the manufactured speakers section with your questions. Someone will certainly chime in and help you!


----------



## Smowdogyyz (May 15, 2014)

Question for the experts- I'm running studio 60 fronts, studio CC center, and studio 40 rears- all V2's currently. Have a chance to purchase some studio 100's (which I've always wanted), but they are V1's. Will they timbre match the V2's?


----------

